# Zeal Photochromic goggle lenses



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

*Zeal Photochromatic goggle lenses*

Zeal Optics 

Hi everyone, I am stoked about these goggles that change shade based upon light conditions. I have ridden the Zeal Dominator goggle the last two years and like them alot. I have also worn many of the major brands and find these excellent goggles.. this year I am excited about my new pair of Dominator's with the PPX Photochromatic/polarized lense. 

This tech has been used for years on high end Rx/sunglasses but it is now available in goggles.. It is a bit pricey..... completely eliminates the process of changing out lenses... what a hassle.

If you work in the industry, proforms are available. I really like this company and support them whole heartedly.. chk the link ... they make some great styly goggles and the photochromatic lens is the future!!! I think


----------

